# صورة وتأمل ( نتمنى تبقى أكبر موسوعة )



## ABOTARBO (9 أبريل 2013)

*






دى تانى موسوعة نحب كلنا نشارك فيها 
بعد نجاح المجموعة الاولى 
*
*موسوعة ( لآيات الكتاب المقدس + وأقوال الأباء)  لاننا كلنا بنحب الصور وكمان التأملات الروحية 

يالا يا أولاد ملك الملوك
نشوف تفاعلكم 

ربنا يباركم
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أبريل 2013)

من هذه الطالعة من البرية كأعمدة من دخان،
 معطرة " بالمـــــــــــــر "واللبان وبكل أذرة التاجر.
 نش 3 : 6 









​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أبريل 2013)

*





*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2013)

*في ناس مجرد بترسم قلوب ..
 وناس تانية مزاجها تتعب قلوب ..
 وناس تالتة قلوبها ساكنها يسوع ، شغلانتها تسعد قلوب ..* 


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2013)

*إليـــــــــــــــــك رفعت عينىًّ يا ساكن السمــــــــــــــاء






*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2013)

صلاة باكر من النهار المبارك، أقدمها للمسيح ملكي وإلهي، وأرجوه أن يغفر لي    خطاياي.





​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2013)

*ليست كلمات القداس مجرد توسلات  .. إنما هى آلات فى يد الروح القدس لتقديس القرابين .. كلمات .. حركات..  كلها تمر بسرعة .. من الذين يحيطون بالمذبح وأمام الهيكل .. الكل فى حالة  انتظار للحدث العظيم .. ليسوا منتظرين الملاك الذى يحرك الماء .. ولكن  منتظرين الروح القدس ليصنع معجزة المعجزات فيحرك الخبز والخمر ، ويحوله  لجسد الرب ودمه .

من أقوال الأباء

**



*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2013)

*أحبك لأنك أحببتني حب يُحار فيه أهل الدنيا كلها
 وأُحبك لأنك اقتربت مني وأنا لست أهلاً لكَ
 فيُحار فكري في نفسي أمام عُجُب اتضاعك
 الساكن في الأعالي النور البهي ظهر وسط خليقته
 بوداعة يُنادي الكل لمحفل عُرس مجده
 قريب من الخطاة محباً للفقراء والجياع يُشبعهم خيرات
 محرر الأسير، منجي الهالكين، والعريان بالبرّ يكسيه
 القلب المعتل يُشفي، والمائت الذي أنتن يُحييه
 بالمراحم تأدب شعبك، المستغيث تعينه بكلمة، والضعيف تسنده بقوة
 وكل من يستند عليك لا يخزى
 لذلك أُناجيك سيدي
 أفحص داخلي وفتش أعماقي
 فالقلب نجيس من يقدر أن يعرفه
 وأن وجدت ميلاً باطلاً أرحمني واهدني طريقاً أبدياً
 فأنت طريقي وحياة نفسي يا ربي ومُخلصي






*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2013)

*كانت نظراته بلسمًا فسقوه خلاًّ , كانت لمساته شفاءً فطعنوه كُرهًا*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2013)

*أيتها العذراء الطاهرة 
 أسبلي ظلك السريع المعونة على عبيدك....
 فانك ام قادرة رحيمة معينة ...





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2013)

قلباً نقياً طاهراً أخلق فيَّ يا الله .... وروحاً مستقيماً جدد في أحشائي ...






​


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

*



اقترّبوا من إلهِكُم يا جميع الراغبين فيّ واشبَعوا مِنْ ثِماري. 
تعالَوا يا مَنْ تُحِبُّونَني واتبَعوا طُرُقي
تعالَوا واشبَعوا 
كُلوا مِن ثِماري 
وأنتم سَتَرْغَبون في المَزيد
تعالَوا يا جميع العِطاشُ
تعالَوا واشرَبوني 
وأنتم ستَرْغَبون في المَزيد​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 أبريل 2013)

*فى منتهى الروعه والجمال
فكره مميزه جداااا
رائع بل أكثر من رائع
الرب يباركك أخى الغالى
مشكور جداا*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## tamav maria (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## أَمَة (11 أبريل 2013)

​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أبريل 2013)

موضوع رااائع
ويسعدني اني اكون من ضمن المشاركين فيه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أبريل 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أبريل 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (11 أبريل 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (11 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## tamav maria (11 أبريل 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (11 أبريل 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2013)

*الذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أبريل 2013)

*أحبك يارب يا قوتى * ♥




​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أبريل 2013)

*يليق  بالمسيحي ألا يخاف ولا يكتئب في الظروف الصعبة ،فينصرف عن ثقته في الله،بل  يتشجع كما لو كان الرب لديه ما يوجه شئونه ويقويه ضد كل خصومه،وكما لو أن  الروح القدس يقدم له تعليمات ويجيبه كيف يتصرف مع أعدائه.
 فلنفرح اننا نحتمل كل شئ حتي الموت من أجل اسم الرب ولأجل وصاياه.
 فإننا بذلك نعلم خصومنا درسا في الاحتمال،علي رجاء اهتدائهم الي ملء قياس الاهتمام الذي نظهره نحوهم عمليا.

 (القديس باسيليوس الكبير)*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أبريل 2013)

*الكنيسة تغسل وتداوي جروح العالم، بمحبة المسيح.*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أبريل 2013)

*فرحت قلبى يوم ما قابلتك
 يوم ما قابلتك كان يوم عيد
 توبتنى ريحت ضميرى
 غيرت قلبى بقب جديد
 أنت حبيبى أنت حياتى
 أنت نصيبى أعظم نصيب

 أحببتنى يا يسوع وأنا خاطى
 حبك ظهرلى فى الصليب





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أبريل 2013)

*الليّ حط في قلب الحيوان حنيّة .. يقدر يغيّر في القلوب المليانة أسيّة





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أبريل 2013)

*القلوب العجيبة
 كتير غشاوة عنينا، ونظارات الظروف بتخلينا نشوف محبة الله كده،
 يارب .. افتح عنينا فنشوف عمق وثبات محبتك رغم الظروف، وساعتها هنعرف نحب الاخرين رغم افعالهم.







*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (14 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أبريل 2013)

*الصبـــــــــر دة جبتيــــــــه منييييييييييييييين ؟!!!!!!!!!*





​


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2013)

بحلم أروحلك بعيد بعيد نفسى أكثر قيود الحدبد
 بحلم بعالم جديد جديد وقلبى فيه يكون سعيد

 لما بشوف طير فى السما بتمنى أكون زيه أنـــــــا




​ لما بشوف سحابة بعيدة بتمنى أكون نسمة رقيقة
 عالية فووووووووق تسمع همسة صوتك ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2013)

*هذه هى الخدمة !!!
 مهما صنع الشيطان فى إسقاط أحد من الخُدام ،
 فالخدمة لا تنهدم بل يجد الخدام يتمسكون بمحبتهم
 لبعض ليرفعونه بالصلاة و المحبة و النعمة من جديد ..





*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2013)

*و لكن اقول لكم ان كل كلمة (Comment) بطالة يتكلم بها الناس سوف يعطون عنها حساب يوم الدين (مت 12 : 36)





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2013)

*الإنسان  الروحاني بالصوم والصلاة والنسك يجد الرب يسوع المسيح في داخله منزلاً ,  ويستنير بضياء وشعاع الروح القدس , وينتصر على الشيطان وعلى كل قوته وعلى  كل شهوات الجسد .

 ابونا فلتاؤس السريانى





*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 أبريل 2013)

الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2013)

*تعلمت أن الجميع يريد العيش في قمة الجبل
 غير مدركين أن سرّ السعادة تكمن في تسلقه!





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2013)

*"كمثل  إنسان يتحدث عن العسل ويقول أنه حلو، مع أنه لم يذقه قط، ولذلك فإنه لا  يعرف شدة حلاوته. هكذا هي حالة أولئك الذين يتحدثون عن الكمال والفرح  والتحرر من الأهواء دون أن يكون فيهم العمل الفعال أو المعرفة الشخصية لهذه  الأمور" 

ق. مكاريوس الكبير






*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2013)

*هل تري العالم الا تافها يشتهي المتعة فيه التافهون ..
 هل تري الآمال الا مجمرا يتلظي بلظاه الأمــــــــلون ..
 لست منهم . هم جسوم بينما أنت روح فر من تلك السجون ،
 قد يقول البعض هذي حكمة ويقول البعض كلا بل جنون !!!
 فأترك الناس إلي أفكارهم مثلما شاء الهوي يفتكرون ..

 شعر قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2013)

*ياليت قلبي يصير مخدعا ً للصلاة ،
 مُغلقا ً عليَّ فيه و الرب معي ،
 اُمسكه ولا اُرخِه ،
 اصارع معه و لا اتركه !








*​


----------



## AdmanTios (18 أبريل 2013)

*






+ أَحِبُّوا الرَّبَّ يَا  جَمِيعَ أَتْقِيَائِهِ. الرَّبُّ حَافِظُ الأَمَانَةِ،
   وَمُجَازٍ بِكَِثْرَةٍ  الْعَامِلَ بِالْ‍كِبْرِيَاءِ.المزامير ٣١:‏٢٣

+ تَأْتِي الْ‍كِبْرِيَاءُ فَيَأْتِي الْهَوَانُ، وَمَعَ  الْمُتَوَاضِعِينَ حِكْمَةٌ.الامثال ١١:‏٢

+ اول كبرياء الانسان ارتداده عن  الرب . سيراخ ١٠ : ١٤*​


----------



## tamav maria (21 أبريل 2013)

"Hail to you, O Michael!
 Chief of the heavenly hosts,
 Angel of peace and rejoicing,
 Servant of the Lord of powers
​


----------



## tamav maria (21 أبريل 2013)

"Do not look at the locked doors, but at the keys 
 which are in God's hands"
​


----------



## tamav maria (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (21 أبريل 2013)

يا  ملك الملوك... بالشوك كللّوك..... بالسياط جلدوك.... بالمسامير علقوك....  بالحربة طعنوك... مرّ الخلّ سقوك.... على خشبة صلبوك... من اجلي  قتلوك...فاغفر لي ربي واقبل توبتي ... بحق كل نقطة دم سالت منك ....  واجعلني مستحق لفدائك وتضحياتك .... واذكرني متى جئت في ملكوتك... كما طلب  منك اللص المصلوب عن يمينك....امين


----------



## AdmanTios (21 أبريل 2013)

*





 + "ابسط يدك للفقير لكي تكمل بركتك +
 + "لا تكن يدك مبسوطة للاخذ مقبوضة عن العطاء" +
 + "كُلُّ مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ، وَمَنْ أَخَذَ الَّذِي لَكَ فَلاَ تُطَالِبْهُ" +
 + "مَغْبُوطٌ هُوَ الْعَطَاءُ أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الأَخْذِ" +
 + "مَنْ يُعْطِي الْفَقِيرَ لاَ يَحْتَاجُ" +

 أخيراً : " الْمُعْطِيَ الْمَسْرُورَ يُحِبُّهُ اللهُ"*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أبريل 2013)

* قالـــــــــــــ+ـــــــــــــــــوا فى الخدمة

 +فى خدمتك كلما قدمت مواهبك بين يدى الله حتما سيباركها ويصنع بها عجائب




*


----------



## AdmanTios (23 أبريل 2013)

*"اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَدًا"*

*"أَمَّا الآنَ فَيَثْبُتُ: الإِيمَانُ وَالرَّجَاءُ وَالْمَحَبَّةُ،*
* هذِهِ الثَّلاَثَةُ وَلكِنَّ أَعْظَمَهُنَّ الْمَحَبَّةُ"*

*"اَلْمَحَبَّةُ فَلْتَكُنْ بِلاَ رِيَاءٍ. كُونُوا كَارِهِينَ الشَّرَّ، مُلْتَصِقِينَ بِالْخَيْرِ"*

*"سَلِّمُوا بَعْضُكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ بِقُبْلَةِ الْمَحَبَّةِ. *
*سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ جَمِيعِكُمُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. آمِينَ"*

*"أَحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا مِنْ قَلْبٍ طَاهِرٍ بِشِدَّةٍ"*

*"وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا.*
* كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا"*

*"اَللهُ مَحَبَّةٌ، وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، يَثْبُتْ فِي اللهِ وَاللهُ فِيهِ"*

*"لِتَصِرْ كُلُّ أُمُورِكُمْ فِي مَحَبَّةٍ"*

*"طَهِّرُوا نُفُوسَكُمْ فِي طَاعَةِ الْحَقِّ بِالرُّوحِ لِلْمَحَبَّةِ*
* الأَخَوِيَّةِ الْعَدِيمَةِ الرِّيَاءِ"*​


----------



## AdmanTios (24 أبريل 2013)

*



*

*+ لِكَيْ لاَ يَعِيشَ أَيْضًا الزَّمَانَ الْبَاقِيَ  فِي الْجَسَدِ،*
* لِشَهَوَاتِ النَّاسِ، بَلْ ل‍إِرَادَةِ اللهِ +*

*+ الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا،  لِيُنْقِذَنَا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ*
* الْحَاضِرِ الشِّرِّيرِ حَسَبَ ‍إِرَادَةِ اللهِ وَأَبِينَا +*

*+ وَلاَ تُشَاكِلُوا هذَا الدَّهْرَ، بَلْ  تَغَيَّرُوا عَنْ شَكْلِكُمْ*
* بِتَجْدِيدِ أَذْهَانِكُمْ، لِتَخْتَبِرُوا مَا هِيَ  ‍إِرَادَةُ الله*
* الصَّالِحَةُ الْمَرْضِيَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ +*​


----------

